# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  معلومات عن الرواديد

## كاظمي أحسائي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
مساء الخير..
إخواني الأعضاء سوف أحاول أن أطرح عليكم هذه الفترة نبذة من المعلومات عن الرواديد الحسينيين وأرجو ممن لديه أي إضافات لا يبخل بها علينا وسأبدأ بالملا باسم الكربلائي أولاً :


اسمي باسم بن إسماعيل بن محمد الكربلائي - وولادتي في عام 1967 في كربلاء المقدسة. وترعرعت في كربلاء حتى سنة 1980 وفي تلك الفترة كنت ملتزما في المشاركة بالمواكب الحسينية، وكنت أحب أن أسمع إلى الرادود حمزة الصغير (قدس سره). وانتبهت وأنا أستمع إليه حيث كان عمري سبع سنوات إلى أن صوته كان في إلقاء القصيدة عاليا، فقلت في نفسي: (إذا أصبحت 
رادودا حسينيا إن شاء الله فسوف ألقي قصيدة بصوت هاد منخفض بعض الشيء) ومنذ صغري كنت أشعر بأن لدي أذنا تتذوق اللحن والمقامات الصوتية.
في عام 1980 كنت في محل والدي بكربلاء المقدسة وكان عمري 13 سنة فجاء رجال النظام وهددوني وأخوتي لإجبارنا على الخروج من العراق بدعوى أصلنا من الفرس، حيث مسقط راس جدي في منطقة أصفهان، وفي ليلة ذلك اليوم بتنا في زنزانة بكربلاء مع الأخوة ثم هجرنا إلى إيران، وعند الوصول إلى الحدود الإيرانية دخلنا إلى إيران وسكنا في أصفهان حيث مسقط رأس جدي.

وبدأت في أصفهان بخدمة الإمام الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام. فأول ما ابتدأت فيه هو تعلم تلاوة القرآن وقراءته، واستمررت على ذلك لمدة خمس سنوات، وكان لذلك فائدة كبيرة في تحسين صوتي وتليين حنجرتي. 

وبعد شهر من التدريب، المكثف على تلاوة القرآن استحسن الأخوة صوتي في التلاوة وشجعوني على أن أصبح رادوداً حسينيا، وكان أخوالي قد أخذوني إلى الأستاذ ملا تقي الكربلائي حتى يعلمني كيف أكون رادودا حسينيا. وبعد ما نشأت تحت ظله وتعليمه المميز، طلبت منه قصيدتين في بادئ الأمر، فقال: لماذا تريد قصيدتين 
أتريد أن تكون رادودا؟! فقلت: نعم أحب أن أخدم أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وبعدها اختار لي قصيدتين، الأولى (حماتي الدخل يا حسين) وقد قرأتها بطور (بحر الطويل) على عزاء الزنجيل وأما القصيدة الأخرى فكانت: (مر على الشاطئ، يحادي إرجابنه) وتدربت عليهما وقرأتهما في قم المقدسة على عزاء الزنجيل وكنت أرتجف أمام هذه الحشود المتجمعة ولكنهم قابلوني بالترحيب وشجعوني كثيرا وقالوا لي: ذكرتنا بقصائد وزمان الرادود الحسيني حمزة الصغير.

بدأت في عزاء الزنجيل وبعد العزاء عدنا إلى أصفهان لإحياء ذكرى وفاة النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم). وقرأت القصيدة الأخرى إلى أن جاء شهر رمضان المبارك وحينها صعدت المنبر وهو أول صعودي في أصفهان.. والقصيدة كانت للشاعر كاظم منظور الكربلائي.

بدأت أقرأ البيت الأول والبيت الثاني مع وجود أخطاء في الأداء، ولكن أستاذي ملا تقي تدارك الموقف وشد من عزيمتي وعند البيت الثالث قرأت من دود أخطاء وكانت القصيدة (تاج السعادة لليوالي حيدر.

نشأت في أحضان أسرة أنغرس فيها حب خدمة الإمام الحسين وأهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وبعد نشأتي الأولى استقبلت الطريق الذي رسمه لي أخوالي في خدمة الإمام الحسين روحي فداه فوجدت نفسي مرتقيا المنبر وأنا ابن الثالثة عشرة من عمري وذلك عام 1980 بعد هجرتي.



ترعرعت والحمد لله في أجواء دينية، فنشأت في أجواء الدعاء والمجالس الحسينية، والقرآن، والزيارات لمراقد الأئمة والأولياء، وكنا كل ليلة جمعة نحييها بالطم على الحسين وإقامة مجلس حسيني وقراءة دعاء كميل، وكل يوم جمعة صباحا بعد صلاة الفجر نقرأ دعاء الندبة وأتذكر كنت أجلس من النوم فجراً للصلاة والدعاء.

كنا نسافر دائما في المناسبات لمواليد ووفيات المعصومين عليهم الصلاة والسلام مرة إلى قم للتشرف بتقبيل أعتاب السيدة المعصومة عليها الصلاة والسلام، ولزيارة المرجع الديني الأعلى السيد محمد مهدي الشيرازي حفظه الله ورعاه.

وعند ذكرى وفاة الإمام جعفر الصادق صلوات الله وسلامه عليه كنا نسافر إلى قم المقدسة أيضا وعند أربعين الإمام الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام كنا نسافر إلى طهران، وعند ثالث الإمام الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام كنا نسافر إلى يزد، وفي مناسبة وفاة الإمام الرضا عليه الصلاة والسلام كنا نسافر إلى مشهد، فما كانت هناك أوقات فراغ إلا ونقضيها في أجواء دينية وذكر أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام.

بصراحة واجهت كثيراً من الإغراءات وأتذكر يوم كنت في إحدى الاستوديوهات جاءني أحد الملحنين وكنت حينها أسجل قصيدة القدس. وعرض علي عقدا لمدة خمس سنوات وعلى أن لا أشارك في عزاء الحسين أو أي نشاط آخر تفرغا لمشروعه، فقلت له أنا عندي عقد مبرم مع 14 معصوم عليهم الصلاة والسلام وأنا ملتزم به.

وجاءني ملحن آخر مشهور وقال لي: أريد فتوى من مرجعك يجيز فيه الضرب على أي آلة، وبعدها سأقلب العالم بصوتك.

فقلت: أنا لم أعوّد جمهوري على آله موسيقية، والحمد لله وصلنا إلى قلوب الناس والعالم من دون آلة، وهذا ببركة ورعاية مولاي الإمام الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام.

كما عرضت علي إذاعة طهران عبر مدير الفن العربي أن أشترك مع أخي الشاعر جابر الكاظمي حفظه الله في أداء أعمال موسيقية ولكنني رفضت رفضا قاطعا. وكان ذلك قبل 11 سنة.

والحمد لله فإني في جميع ما قدمت وكسبت من شهرة لم أصرف فلسا واحدا لأجل ذلك، ويعود الفضل في ذلك كله للإمام الحسين عليه الصلاة والسلام حيث أصبحت شهرتي بفضلهم أكبر من شهرة بعض التجار مثلا، وأذكر لكم ذلك لا للفخر الذاتي وإنما لتوضيح أن من يسعى إلى الشهرة لمجرد الشهرة فإنه لا ينالها.

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

نزار القطري نجم لمع في سماء عشاق الحسين عليه السلام كرادود تهفو القلوب لسماع صوته ، و الذي يشدها أكثر وأكثر للحسين و آل البيت عليهم السلام ، ولد في دولة قطر لذلك عُــرف بالقطري . 
اسمه نزار فضل الله رواني و قد ولد بتاريخ 5/6/1971 ، و بذلك يكون قد تجاوز الثلاثين من عمره المديد ان شاء الله في خدمة العترة الطاهرة ، و يتقن أربع لغات العربية و الفارسية و الإنجليزية و الأردو . 



تشير بطاقته الشخصية إلى أنه متزوج و لديه من الأبناء كوثر وحسين حفظهما الله ، و قد كان يقيم بمدينة لندن ، مدينة الضباب ، و التي لم يستطع ضبابها أن يحجب هذا النجم عن أن يشع بحب الحسين عليه السلام ، وهو الان مقيم في دولة الكويت . 

يقول الرادود نزار القطري حول سيرته الذاتية بأنه قد أكمل مراحله التعليمية في قطر ، حيث التحق بالمدرسة في سن السادسة ، و في سن الثامنة بدأ بحفظ القرآن الكريم و قد حفظ منه نصفه و لله الحمد ، وحصل على المركز الأول لسبع مرات بين الأطفال ممن في عمره في قطر . 


كانت البداية في الثامنة ببيتين من قصيدة كانت ترددهما والدته حفظها الله، حيث مضى القطري إلى الحسينية متلهفا للقراءة، ولأنه لم يحفظ إلا هذين البيتين فقد كررهما ما يقارب العشرين مرة ! على مسامع الحضور الذين أبدوا تفاعلهم مع الرادود القطري الصغير . وفي اليوم التالي قرأ القصيدة المشهورة ( خيرة الله من الخلق أبي ) 
ومنذ ذلك اليوم وإلى اليوم، يعتز نزار القطري بتكرارها ختام كل مجلس وفي كل ليلة من ذلك الوقت وحتى الساعة ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة .

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

** الشيخ حسين الأكرف **

[IMG]http://mahjoob.***********/husain.jpg[/IMG]


فضيلة الشيخ حسين أحمد علي الأكرف من مواليد 
مدينة المحرق 30-12-1972م .. 
نشأ الشيخ
وترعرع في قرية الدراز وتدرج في مدراس التربية 
والتعليم المعتادة كأي فتيً بحريني يسجل حضوره في 
المدرسة والمسجد ، وبعد إتمامه للشهادة الثانوية سعى
فضيلته إلى طلب العلم بمتابعة الدراسة الحوزية في النجف الأشرف في بداية عام 1989 م ، إلا أنه عاد إلى البلاد إبان 
حرب الخليج الثانية ليستقر فيها إلى ما بعد تحرير الكويت ،
ويعاود مواصلة الدراسة الحوزية في مطلع 1991 م في
مدينة قم المقدسة ساعياً إلى تحقيق طموحاته 
وآماله في طلب العلم وخدمة الإسلام . 


وقد كان للشيخ موقفه 
المعروف في فترة الأحداث ، حيث كان حينها 
تواجداً في البلاد ، يقاسم المجتمع
ما حمل من هموم ، ويسعد بسعادتهم حين حالة الإنفراج . 

من أشهر أنشطة الشيخ حسين الأكرف
مشاركته الفاعلة في مواكب العزاء ، حيث حقق مجالاً 
واسعاً من الإنتشار في هذا المجال فاق حدود الخليج
وتفوق في الأداء والطرح العزائي الذي تبنى 
مدرسة نحت المدرسة البحرينية جانب الخصوصية 
والتميزالذي بوأها المكانة التي تحتل . 

وإلى جانب مشاركته كرادود في العزاء ، 
فهو خطيب حسيني ، وطالب حوزوي يدرس 
البحث الخارج حالياً ، ويركز على التأليف ،
ويساهم في نهضة البلاد من خلال المؤسسات
المتاحة المنطلقة من الرؤى الإسلامية ، والمشاريع التي
تصب في مصب إعلاء كلمة 



الله عز وجل ..

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الرادود الحسيني الحاج صالح بن أحمد الدرازي صاحب الحنجرة الذهبية لا حرمنا الله منها ومن خدمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام من مواليد 1-6-1974 . بدأ بالأناشيد الأسلاميه سنة 1982 _ 1983 ومن ثم أنتقل إلى العزاء في سنة 1985 م من مأتم النور ( الدراز ) 
***
*بداية الشهرة كانت من مأتم الحاج عباس سنة 1993م بقصيدته السلام يا أمام ..وفي عام 1995 م ظهر في مأتم سلوم بقصيدته ( تلبيات بالحناجر ) .. 

تعامل في بداية مشواره مع الشاعر الاستاذ عبدالطاهر منصور الشهابي ومن ثم تعامل مع الكثير من الشعراء فمنهم : الأستاذ عبدالله القرمزي ؛ الأستاذ نادر التتان ؛ شيخ بشار العالي ؛ الأستاذ ماهر الشهابي ؛ الأستاذ جاسم الجمري ؛ الأستاذ عبدالجليل الدرازي ؛ السيد ناصر العلوي وكانت من أفضل قصائده والتي لا زال يستمع لها أو يرددها في نفسه :كيف الوصول للجسد ؛ قتلوه ضاميا ؛ حديث الباب*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الرادود الحسيني علي هلال من سكان منطقة سيهات ( المملكة العربية السعودية ) ويعد من أبرز الرواديد في المنطقة وهو المؤسس الأول لموكب الإمام الحسين (ع) في سيهات وله اصدارات عديدة في أحزان آل البيت (ع) وكذلك في الأفراح ويعد ايضا من اول الرواديد في منطقة القطيف قاطبة من بدأ في درب الأفراح الولائية وله اصداران من قبل الأول ( فرحة علي ) والثاني ( ألحان الشوق )

تتلمذ على يديه كثير من الرواديد في المنطقة وصدح الكثير من الرواديد من الحانه وقد بدأ العزاء الحسيني منذ عام 1406هـ وحتى الآن 1427هـ وهو يتربع على المنبر الحسيني*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*أحد أعمدة العزاء الحسيني في دولة الكويت الرادود الأستاذ (السيد وليد المزيدي) ، سيد وليد ماجد المزيدي، نشأ في أسرة متدينة محافظة مما كان له الأثر الكبير في توجهه إلى خدمة الحسين ..

وكما ينقل أهله أن طفولته كانت فيها نوع من المشاغبة والمشاكسة إلا أنه بدأ مرحلة الشباب بتحمل المسؤولية فخاض تجربة الزواج المبكر وكان يبلغ عندها 17 عاماً ولم ينتهي من الدراسة الثانوية..
فواصل الجد و الإجتهاد وتحمل المسؤولية حتى التحق بكلية التجارة/ في جامعة الكويت،

وكان لديه ثلاث أولاد عندما انتهى من الدراسة الجامعية،

وقد كان لأسرته بشكل عام ولوالديه وزوجته بالأخص الدور الكبير في دفعه و تشجيعه للقيام بخدمة الحسين من خلال تحملهم المعاناة و المسؤولية تجاه خدمة الحسين وما تحتاجه هذه الخدمة من أجواء خاصة وتوفير الأجواء المناسبة والاهتمام بتربية الأبناء وتحمل مسؤوليات جسيمة أثناء انشغاله بهذه الخدمة المباركة حيث تشرف بالدخول إلى الساحة الحسينية المباركة مذ كان عمره إثنى عشر عاماً تقريباً

تربطه علاقة خاصة بالشيخ حسين الأكرف :

يقول السيد في أحد اللقاءات ((......إلا أن العلاقة المميزة مع أخي وحبيبي بل وروحي الشيخ حسين الأكرف، نظراً لوجود قواسم مشتركة بين الروحين جعلت التلاحم أسرع وأقوى، فأنا بالفعل أجد نفسي فيه وهو يجد نفسه فيّ، و هذا شرف لي أنا أن أقترن بشخص كريم جليل كجناب الشيخ (حفظه الله).....))*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الرادود أحمد الباوي..
هو الحاج ملا احمد محمد عباس الباوي .. مواليد الكويت ، ينحدر من اسرة الباويه من جنوب ايران ( العرب ) ، و قد نشأ في بداية عمره كقارئ للقرآن الكريم .. في المحافل .. و المساجد .. و الحسينيات .. و المدرسة ايضا ، ارتقى المنبر لأول مرة كرادود في منطقة الاهواز .. و هو في سن 16 او 17 سنة .. و اعجب الجماهير .. و ارباب العزاء .. و صاحب المجلس بصوته الحزين الشجي .. و طوره القديم ، و استمر عطاء الملا احمد الباوي .. و اشتهر اسمه بأداءه الراقي .. و اطواره الحزينه ، فصار يجوب ايران بجميع مناطقها و حسينياتها ، فهو قرأ في طهران .. كاشان .. اصفهان .. قم .. يزد .. الخ ، و بما انه من مواليد الكويت .. و اهله من مقيمين الكويت .. فانتقل هو من 4 او 5 سنوات الى الكويت ، و هو منذ ذاك يقرأ في شتى مجالس و حسينيات الكويت المعروفه .. الكربلائية .. بوحمد .. آل ياسين .. سيد محمد .. و غيرها الكثير و ايضا دعي و لبى الدعوة الى البحرين .. سورية .. لبنان .. مكه و المدينه ( اثناء الحج و العمرة ) و استمر في القرآءة و الانشاد .. الى يومنا هذا .. أي ما يقارب 10 سنوات*

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكووور اخوي يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات جزاك الله لف خير 
تقبل تحياتي...

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

العفو أسرار الليل

تحياتي واشواقي

كاظمي أحسائي

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكور أخوي كاضمي احسائي على الطرح المفيد 

والله يعطيك العافية ^__^







لكم أجمل تحياتي

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

العفو عزيزي فارس الأحلام

الله يعافيك ولا يحرمنا من معانيك

تحياتي وأشواقي

كاظمي أحسائي

----------


## اسير الهوى

مشكور اخوك وعوافي..

----------


## الفاقدات

مشكورين على المعلومات عن الرواديد

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

العفو عزيزي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ما شاء الله عليك اخووي ..

موضوع متكامل بارك الله فيك ..

وبنتظار معلومات بقية الرواديد ..

كل الوود

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو حبيبي وإن شا الله بتعاونكم نرتقي

تحياتي وأشواقي

كاظمي أحسائي

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام..

مشكووور أخي ( كاظمي احسائي)

على الموضوع المتكامل.. يعطيك الف الف الف عافية 

ويسلم الأيادي.. ما ننحرم من تواجدك الكريم..

والسلام..

اختك.

شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

وعليكم السلام والرحمة والإكرام

العفو شجون أهل البيت (ع)

ومشكورة على تواجدك العذب

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------

